# Discount Lift Tickets at Winter Park?



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

shell 2 for 1; blacked out on Saturday.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

DanOrion said:


> shell 2 for 1; blacked out on Saturday.


Every Saturday? the website doesn't say...


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

El Flaco said:


> Every Saturday? the website doesn't say...


Yes, every Sat is blacked-out. Winter Park only accepts these 2 for 1 Sunday - Friday. That information is printed on the voucher.


----------

